# Wenn du nur wüsstest, wie sehr ich dich mag!



## Dudu678

Hola:

Os pido a vosotros, muy simpáticos todos, que me digáis si he errado en la interpretación de esta pequeña carta:



> _Mein lieber Nico, es tut mir sehr Leid wenn ich manchmal zu dir ein wenig gemein bin, dass ich dich fast immer kritisiere, du seiest kaotisch, unordentlich, sei dir aber bewust, dass ich dich sehr gene habe, und vielleicht dieses aus diesem Grunde tue, wenn du nur wusstest wie sehr ich dich mag!!!
> 
> Deine Marie._


Esto interpreto yo (con arreglos de estilo y cierta libertad):



> _Querido Nico:
> 
> Lo siento mucho por tratarte mal a veces y por estar casi siempre criticando tu falta de orden. Quiero que sepas que me encanta poder contar contigo y que quizá lo hago por este motivo. ¡Si sólo supieras lo mucho que te quiero!
> 
> Tu Marie_


También aprovecho para preguntaron cómo podría traducir lo de _dein XX_, porque nunca he sabido cuál es la fórmula equivalente en español.

Bueno, muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## muycuriosa

> _Mein lieber Nico, es tut mir sehr Leid, wenn ich manchmal zu dir ein wenig gemein bin, dass ich dich fast immer kritisiere, du seiest chaotisch , unordentlich, es sei dir aber bewusst, dass ich dich sehr gerne habe, und vielleicht dieses aus diesem Grunde tue, wenn du nur
> wüsstest, wie sehr ich dich mag!!!
> 
> Deine Marie.
> 
> Quote:
> Querido Nico:
> 
> Lo siento mucho por tratarte mal a veces y por estar casi siempre criticando tu falta de orden. Quiero que sepas que me encanta poder contar contigo y que quizá lo hago por este motivo. ¡Si sólo superas lo mucho que te quiero!
> 
> Tu Marie
> _


 
Me parece buena esa traducción libre; quisiera decirte sólo una o dos cosas:

- en la primera frase podrías mencionar también el caos que crea esta persona

- 'dass ich dich sehr gerne habe' para mí es diferente de 'me encanta poder contar contigo'; no sé: ?quizás 'te tengo mucho carino'?, o ?'te quiero mucho?
Pero estoy segura de que entiendes muy bien lo que es 'jdn. gerne haben' y que tú sabrás mejor si tu traducción corresponde a las palabras alemanas.

- y es 'supieras' y no 'superas', ?no?

- 'dein X, deine X' es simplemente lo que se puede escribir al final de una carta más informal, más personal, cuando le escribo a un amigo, por ejemplo; ?'con carino', quizás?
Yo, para un/a colega, no lo utilizo, para la familia sí, para alguien al que quiero también (pero en este caso después de algo como 'Ich liebe dich'). Bueno, supongo que otros tienen otras costumbres cuando escriben cartas. Ya verás.

Espero no haber cometido muchos errores en espanol, y perdona que no logre escribir los signos de interrogación y la tilde sobre la 'n'.
He anadido algunas cosas en la carta que - en mi opinión - son necesarias.

Saludos.


----------



## heidita

> _Mein lieber Nico, es tut mir sehr Leid wenn ich manchmal zu dir ein wenig gemein bin, dass ich dich fast immer kritisiere, du seiest kaotisch, unordentlich, sei dir aber bewust, dass ich dich sehr gene habe, und vielleicht dieses aus diesem Grunde tue, wenn du nur wusstest wie sehr ich dich mag!!!
> 
> Deine Marie. Esto interpreto yo (con arreglos de estilo y cierta libertad):
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Querido Nico:
> 
> Lo siento mucho por tratarte mal a veces/por ser tan mala contigo y por estar casi siempre criticándote: tu falta de orden, que eres caótico..... Pero quiero que sepas/pero ten en cuenta que te queiro mucho y que quizá lo haga por este motivo. ¡Si sólo superas lo mucho que te quiero!
> 
> Tu Marie
> También aprovecho para preguntaron cómo podría traducir lo de dein XX, porque nunca he sabido cuál es la fórmula equivalente en español.
> 
> _


Más o menos estaba bien.


----------



## Dudu678

Quien sea que haya editado el título, ¡gracias!

Y gracias también por las sugerencias y aclaraciones. Sois muy simpáticos todos 

*muycuriosa*, sí, era _supieras_, ya lo he corregido.


----------



## DonManuel_CH

Buenos días, amigos!

Una vez más se podría empezar una discusión sobre como traducir el verbo "mögen", o sea, "ich mag dich".

Para mi basicamente "quererle a alguien" significa "jemanden lieben" y eso como sentimiento más fuerte que expresa "mögen".
Pero, obvio, depende de la persona quien te lo dice y de la relación que hay entre ustedes. Seguramente no vas a malinterpretar este mensaje, Dudu, ya que viene de una persona que conoces, supongo.

Yo mismo traduciría un simple "mögen" con "sentir cariño por alguien" o "tenerle cariño a alguien", o sea, más bien un sentimiento amigable.

Saludos 
Manuel


----------



## Dudu678

Gracias, DonManuel, por tus comentarios. Conozco la diferencia, pero a veces es complicado expresarlo en español.


----------



## Wernazuma

Coincido con Manuel: También diría: ", pero quiero que sepas que te tengo muchísimo cariño y que quizá es este el motivo por el cual me comporto así"


----------



## Dieg8s

DonManuel_CH said:


> Buenos días, amigos!
> 
> Una vez más se podría empezar una discusión sobre como traducir el verbo "mögen", o sea, "ich mag dich".
> 
> (...)
> 
> Yo mismo traduciría un simple "mögen" con "sentir cariño por alguien" o "tenerle cariño a alguien", o sea, más bien un sentimiento amigable.
> 
> Saludos
> Manuel


 
También se puede traducir "ich *mag* dich/ihn (etc.)" por "*me cae(s) muy bien*".

Y un final de carta el estilo "Deine Anna" puede traducirse en español por "Tuya, An(n)a", aunque suena un poco más formal y anticuado que en alemán.

Saludos.


----------

